# moving to spain



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this. We are hoping to move to Spain, either Costa Blanca or del Azahar to start a new life and business there.
Can anyone recommend any companies to deal with and those to avoid in our search for a home and business?
Of course any other tips or advice would be greatly appreciated, I don't know where to start - eek!! 
Look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Duchess said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this. We are hoping to move to Spain, either Costa Blanca or del Azahar to start a new life and business there.
> Can anyone recommend any companies to deal with and those to avoid in our search for a home and business?
> ...


Hi duchess and welcome 

I dont know that area well as I live on the Costa Del Sol so cant help you on that bit Im afraid! 

When you talk about starting a business and then ask for companies to recommend - presumably you are thinking of buying a business ? If this is the case I would advise extreme caution!!!! Im not sure how much of the forum you have read so far but I would recommend reading some of the threads on the current recession here, one thread "Spains Recession" is new this last week ... but there are others too.

There are thousands and thousands of businesses for sale - and you need to ask the question why ? What sort of work / business are you considering ? It could be you are in a specialist field that may be less scarey that some of the more usual businesses here such as bars / cafes / hairdressers etc.

We try to be fair and balanced on here to all newcomers ... and its getting harder and harder to post positive stuff when it relates to employment / business ... so my apologies if this seems so negative 

Sue :ranger:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Good advice from Sue.
I'm wondering whether the bad economic climate in the UK is leading some people to think that things are better here. 
You really need a sound business plan and an exit strategy worked out in some detail to make a go of it here as well as a capital sum at least equal to a year's income. Sunshine is free (sort of) but the cost of living is not much less than in the UK.
But having said that, I'm very financially risk adverse and I'm not working here so I'm not the best person to advise.
Moving to another country can be a huge leap in the dark, even if you have visited frequently. I found that out when I left the UK for the Czech Republic, a country I had visited for donkey's years and whose language I spoke.
But nothing ventured, nothing gained. As long as you think things through very carefully before making a move.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi duchess and welcome
> 
> I dont know that area well as I live on the Costa Del Sol so cant help you on that bit Im afraid!
> 
> ...


Hi Sue,

Thanks for the advice. We are hoping to get a bar, as I was a pub landlady, and hopefully one which locals will use year round. I guess it's just a case of doing lots of research, but living in Maidenhead is certainly very expensive, and cold!!
I thought that the C del Sol would be over subscribed for bars, so we are not sure where to aim for, but thanks to you for replying so quickly.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Good advice from Sue.
> I'm wondering whether the bad economic climate in the UK is leading some people to think that things are better here.
> You really need a sound business plan and an exit strategy worked out in some detail to make a go of it here as well as a capital sum at least equal to a year's income. Sunshine is free (sort of) but the cost of living is not much less than in the UK.
> But having said that, I'm very financially risk adverse and I'm not working here so I'm not the best person to advise.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, we certainly will be finding out all the financial highs and lows of it all. It's nice to meet people on this forum, I am just getting used to it, and look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Duchess said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. We are hoping to get a bar, as I was a pub landlady, and hopefully one which locals will use year round. I guess it's just a case of doing lots of research, but living in Maidenhead is certainly very expensive, and cold!!
> I thought that the C del Sol would be over subscribed for bars, so we are not sure where to aim for, but thanks to you for replying so quickly.


Hi again Duchess...

We are always here to try and help where we can  and as I said before its not meant to be seen as a complete negative - just reality of the situation at the moment.

Irrespective of which coastal area you are considering bars / restaurants are struggling in most of those areas. Finding a place where you can be assured an all year round income (used by locals) is harder still, if you want to appeal to the majority, then as Graham mentioned you need to look at offering something different or special to appeal to that population - make yourself different to the rest. If you are wanting to attract the local population ie Spanish and any immigrant population then having a good grasp of the Spanish language is going to be a must.

Best of luck to you and dont hesitate to keep posting! there are plenty of us on here - and Im sure they will all have some opinions and advice to offer you.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, the sun doesn't always shine here....
I've never been in the licensed trade although a frequent user of pubs and bars but I would urge extreme caution. There are, as already mentioned, loads of bars, overseas visitor numbers are showing a huge decline (see posts on Spain's Recession thread) and Spanish unemployment is heading for the 20% level.
But if you make sure you have something to go back to if things don't turn out as you hoped why not give it a go, after careful research and extended fact-finding visits.
If you set up near Marbella and serve Ricard comme aperitif, I'll be a customer


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Many thanks for your reply, we must come and visit Valencia soon, it may just be the place to choose! Is it an all year round destination for a bar, I wanted one suitable for the locals, just like my pub used to be!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Duchess said:


> Many thanks for your reply, we must come and visit Valencia soon, it may just be the place to choose! Is it an all year round destination for a bar, I wanted one suitable for the locals, just like my pub used to be!!


It may well be Duchess - but the "locals" will be Spanish! If you have the language then of course it wont be as difficult.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, the sun doesn't always shine here....
> I've never been in the licensed trade although a frequent user of pubs and bars but I would urge extreme caution. There are, as already mentioned, loads of bars, overseas visitor numbers are showing a huge decline (see posts on Spain's Recession thread) and Spanish unemployment is heading for the 20% level.
> But if you make sure you have something to go back to if things don't turn out as you hoped why not give it a go, after careful research and extended fact-finding visits.
> If you set up near Marbella and serve Ricard comme aperitif, I'll be a customer


I'll bear that in mind ref the drink, and yes we do have something else to offer as well as the bar, and thanks for the advice about having something to go back to, I was thinking of selling my house to finance it, but now it may be better to get a mortgage on a property out there, or even to rent to start with.
So much to consider I need a cuppa!!


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> It may well be Duchess - but the "locals" will be Spanish! If you have the language then of course it wont be as difficult.
> 
> Sue :ranger:


I am good at languages, and already am learning Spanish, so I'm sure that will not be a problem.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Duchess, you should be in luck getting a bar, they cant give em away at the mo, so dont go paying anywhere near any asking prices. Whatever they want half it, seems to be the "rule of thunb"!!! Times are not good, but I guess for the right price and with you knowing "the trade" you might make enough to get by on and hopefully in time, make a success of it!! 

and yes I thought I was good at languages too, I speak fluent French, etc.. but I've been here nearly 2 years, had lessons and I dont think I'll ever get it LOL!!!!!!! It would help if the Spanish people here actually spoke as they do in the lessons, but its totally different, I think its the Andalucian accent on the costa del sol!!!!.. or maybe its my age, the old grey matter isnt as absorbant as it used to be!

Keep us posted and let us know how you get on! It would be great to hear a good luck story


Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Duchess said:


> I'll bear that in mind ref the drink, and yes we do have something else to offer as well as the bar, and thanks for the advice about having something to go back to, I was thinking of selling my house to finance it, but now it may be better to get a mortgage on a property out there, or even to rent to start with.
> So much to consider I need a cuppa!!


We rented our properties for a while but decided to sell just before the real slump hit property prices so we were lucky, plus one of us (me) went back to the UK to work one day a week from Prague. But I don't think we'd be so keen to sell if we had to work to earn our living. You could try renting as at least you'd have a solid asset if it all goes pearshaped.
Valencia is too far to go for my evening pre-dinner pastis (I'm about to go downstairs to get it) but the best of luck to you whatever you decide.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Duchess said:


> I'll bear that in mind ref the drink, and yes we do have something else to offer as well as the bar, and thanks for the advice about having something to go back to, I was thinking of selling my house to finance it, but now it may be better to get a mortgage on a property out there, or even to rent to start with.
> So much to consider I need a cuppa!!



I could be wrong, but since this recent credit crunch thingy, very few banks out here will give mortgages to foreigners who've been in Spain for less than two years!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I could be wrong, but since this recent credit crunch thingy, very few banks out here will give mortgages to foreigners who've been in Spain for less than two years!!??
> 
> Jo xxx



That is true, from what I've heard.
Much better to rent. After all, if you buy and find that things don't work out you could find yourself with a property it could take years to sell.
Over a million unsold homes in Spain.....
I spoke to a woman who has had her property on the market for three years and no-one has even viewed it...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, 

I have lived and worked on the Costa Blanca for the last 5 years, and when dealing with an Estate Agent in Spain teh only real advise I can give you is to trust your instincts. It might seem like common sense, but you would be surprised how many buyers of spanish properties make serious lapses of judgement. The chain of logic in buying a property over here is very similar to in the Uk but you would be surprised how many people do not follow the correct procedure to ensure all goes smoothly.

snip


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi djfwells and everyone else!
I am hoping to come over in January to the Costa Blanca, what is the weather like in Jan-March? I am getting the idea from your helpful threads that maybe it is better to rent a house, and just buy the business, so hopefully I can then keep renting my house here in UK, so that we have a get out clause. 
However, we wouldn't consider the move if we didn't feel we could make a go of it, and we are also not just relying on the bar, let's have some optimism in life!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Duchess said:


> Hi djfwells and everyone else!
> I am hoping to come over in January to the Costa Blanca, what is the weather like in Jan-March? I am getting the idea from your helpful threads that maybe it is better to rent a house, and just buy the business, so hopefully I can then keep renting my house here in UK, so that we have a get out clause.
> However, we wouldn't consider the move if we didn't feel we could make a go of it, and we are also not just relying on the bar, let's have some optimism in life!



The weather is usually heavy rain and quite chilly around about that time with the odd sunny day which warms things up , that said, I'm in the Costa del Sol which maybe slightly different!!?????.We moved over here in February and I spent the first few weeks hiding indoors huddled around an oil heater!!. 

As for optimism, well we're all optimistic here (I would be back in the UK by now if I wasnt!!)! But as I've just said on another post, you have to balance optimsm with reality. Things are majorly tough here. I know its bad in the UK (my husband works there and commutes), but its nothing like as bad as it is here. 

We're not trying to put you off, we're simply telling you how it is. Informed desicions are the best ones and all that!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Duchess , here in the Northern Costa Blanca Jan - March is probobally one of the wettest and miserable times of the year ! ( But there are a few good fiestas such as Fallas to brighten things up ! ) - look at it this way - if you can survive the miserable months then you can survive anything that Spain has to throw at you. Deffinately keep your house in the UK and rent it out as a safety net until you are 110% certain about making spain your home - also , typically the rental yield is higher in the UK than it is in Spain, which means that on a like-for-like property you should be able to pay for your rent in Spain with a little left over for spending money.
PLEASE thoroughly research your Business - particularly when it comes to taking on new premesis , changing the business type listed at the premesis , obtaining licences and taking on staff as these can be very problematic.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lived and worked on the Costa Blanca for the last 5 years, and when dealing with an Estate Agent in Spain teh only real advise I can give you is to trust your instincts. It might seem like common sense, but you would be surprised how many buyers of spanish properties make serious lapses of judgement. The chain of logic in buying a property over here is very similar to in the Uk but you would be surprised how many people do not follow the correct procedure to ensure all goes smoothly.
> 
> snip



Maybe because they trusted their instincts, rather than paid heed to your last sentence?


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

As always there is good advice given on here 

We moved here to the Valencia Region nearly 3 years ago, buying a house to run as a guest house. Three years ago the money situation was much better with regard to exchange and interest rates and we have obviously noticed the changes since.

I would add 2 pieces of advice. Firstly be realistic about your amount of savings, you may need them to tide you over a bit! And, secondly if you do want a bar (best of luck ) and you want locals to frequent it you may well have to learn Valenciano as well as standard Spanish - its a very different language!

Good luck with your plans - it is definitely not *all* doom and gloom around and it may actually be a good time to jump in so long as you can see yourself through to the inevitable economic recovery.

Neil


----------



## jofred (Nov 30, 2009)

*jofred*



Duchess said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this. We are hoping to move to Spain, either Costa Blanca or del Azahar to start a new life and business there.
> Can anyone recommend any companies to deal with and those to avoid in our search for a home and business?
> ...



Hello 

I dont know if you have got sorted yet but I live near Pinoso area and have lived here for the alst 15 years I will be happy to help any way I can I also have other people I could put you in touch with who have made a similar move to this area ...let me know 

Kind Regards

Joan


----------

